# Went through the Vindi together 1964.



## Terry Willcox (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all. I was at the Vindy in March 1964, when I finished my training for the catering dept, I was sent to join Port Line, one of my mates also was sent to join Port Line. Unfortunately he had nowhere to go owing to not having any family. I asked him if he would like to come home with me to Faversham in Kent and stay at our house, of which he did. When we joined the Port Pirie, he was transfered to another Port Boat, I asked my Mother if she would write to him, but we lost contact. I cannot remember his name, but if he reads this thread, would he please contact me so that we could catch up. Tez. (Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you could contact the Vindi sites and check on the class number. There are a few Vindi members on SN, and they should be able to help you.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

His name wasn't Agate was it?


----------

